# vid of my molly fry



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPJBer7Ryys

thats my Black Lyretail molly's fry, i bought her and 3 hours later she had them!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Very cool !!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have 3 new fry, not sure what they are, and all my fish are still big, they had them 2 nights ago. do partial drops happen very often?


----------



## SkylarrRyann (Jan 11, 2009)

How cute are they! My Black molly had some babies too after 4 days in the breeder with watching her ALL the time, she didn't pop, so in order not to stress her out, I put her in the big tank with all of her friends again. The fifth day (night actually) my husband and I were watching a movie, and I had noticed that my two female black mollies were skinny. I started to flip out, and was searching the tank for babies. I found three, and they have their own little 1 gallon tank. Teaches me to take her out of the breeding floatie, and not watch her, eh?


----------



## Nagy07 (Jan 11, 2009)

mine was in the tank and i was onm the computer, i saw something getting chased out of the corner of my ey, looked over and there was the black fry lol


----------

